# Hi from Cape Town South Africa



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Glad to have you with us. I've heard Rob Mountain - a South African who has since moved to the United States - speak on the different bees in South Africa, and differences in beekeeping. Interesting stuff! He's a member of this forum, but hasn't posted in about 6 months.


----------



## Buffalolick (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking foward to hearing from you about beekeeping in South Africa!


----------



## ZAHives (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome messages.



Buffalolick said:


> Hello, I'm looking foward to hearing from you about beekeeping in South Africa!


It might be a while before I will be able to provide any input here, but you can expect a LOT of questions from me :scratch:.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome, we do like lots of question and the search function is great.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Howdy, ZAHives! I am currently reading a book about a man who operated out of Capetown back at the turn of the century.....not a beeker, though -- afraid he was a "bad guy"! I'd be interested to learn about the differences in bee strains and hive management in your part of the world. Should be interesting!


----------



## ZAHives (Jan 26, 2010)

markmaster said:


> Howdy, ZAHives! I am currently reading a book about a man who operated out of Capetown back at the turn of the century.....not a beeker, though -- afraid he was a "bad guy"! I'd be interested to learn about the differences in bee strains and hive management in your part of the world. Should be interesting!


Hi, who is this guy that you are reading about. I will keep you posted on the bee strains and hive managment as soon as I get going, which I hope to be very soon.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

ZA - his name (or one of them, at least) was Joseph Silver. He was a multi-skilled criminal around the early part of this century, specializing in organized prostitution and information-trading in Cape Town, Johannesburg, Bloemfontaine (sp?) and Praetoria. I got interested in him because he was one of the strongest candidates for the Jack the Ripper murders (he was operating in White Chapel at the time) -- he may well have killed two of the prostitutes and written the infamous "message in blood", but IMHO, was not responsible for all of the killings.


----------

